# Mcafee Security Center Blank and Windows Updates Error



## sshon21 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just a few days ago, I have been trying to find a solution to my Mcafee's Security Center being blank and these windows updates not installing. First I noticed my windows update; one had successfully installed and the the other one failed. I received an error code: 800B0100 telling me"Windows Update encountered an unknown error. I thought maybe I had a virus from the online fps game Combat Arms but I haven't found any bad reviews on that. I tried to scan with Mcafee but the window is blank, it still has the "M" Mcafee logo in the left hand corner, minimize, and exit button which work. The updates i tried installing were "Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (KB936330)" which said it was successful but it still comes up as new updates like I haven't installed it yet. The other update that failed was "Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 7 in Windows Vista (KB953838)". I have tried downloading a new windows update agent and that didn't work, also used a couple registry fix tools, uninstalled mcafee and installed also renewed subscription and nothing has been fixed.

please help!

Stephen:4-dontkno


----------



## shadow2006 (Oct 12, 2008)

I had the same problem, but was also running IE8 Beta 2, which I removed, and everything came up in the Security Center window after that.
Reinstall IE7 perhaps?

Hope this helps.:wave:


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2007)

shadow2006 said:


> I had the same problem, but was also running IE8 Beta 2, which I removed, and everything came up in the Security Center window after that.
> Reinstall IE7 perhaps?
> 
> Hope this helps.:wave:


I had this problem as well. I reverted to IE7 and it seemed to solve the problem. However, I have found that some of the advanced settings windows in McAfee are still blank. In addition I am unable to perform a manual scan (i.e. by clicking on the scan button).

Any Ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling McAfee.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, johnwill. I have tried removing/reinstalling several times. I downloaded the McAfee cleaning tool that's supposed to remove all remnants of the program, but that didn't do the proverbial trick either. I also tried the McAfee Assistant but it just keeps running and never renders any assistance.


----------

